# Truck that can pull a horse trailer?



## DancingArabian

Ford F250!
I'm a fan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal

You can pull with a full sized truck. Make sure that you have a full sized bed, too, bc if you ever pull a gooseneck, the short beds could break your back window. 'O'
Personally, I prefer a full sized diesel. My 3/4 ton, 1993 Dodge Cummins can still pull my 4-horse slant load gooseneck steel trailer. (I also have the bumper pull w/swaybars on this truck.) BUT, my 2007 Dodge Full Ton, 4 x 4 Doolie pulls it so easily that I speed up if I don't set the Cruise. Don't even feel it back there fully loaded.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Dodge 2500 Cummins Turbo Diesel. My boyfriend has one (a 2005) and it is amazing.

I've also hauled a two-horse slant with a 1500lbs horse in it with a 2005 Chevy Trailblazer extended and it did fine.

Look for something with a minimum 7000lbs towing capacity and a factory-installed tow package.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sereno

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Dodge 2500 Cummins Turbo Diesel. My boyfriend has one (a 2005) and it is amazing.
> 
> I've also hauled a two-horse slant with a 1500lbs horse in it with a 2005 Chevy Trailblazer extended and it did fine.
> 
> *Look for something with a minimum 7000lbs towing capacity and a factory-installed tow package.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Bolding mine. I fully agree! With most towing package's you get a lot of beefed up stuff that you will want/need.


----------



## tim62988

if you get a heavy duty 1/2 ton truck you can do just fine.

my sister has a large Hawk 2 horse w/ dressing room that she uses my parents dodge 1500 w/ a large V8 motor in it and a tow package

obviously a diesel is nicer for towing but if you're just going to the occasional show and trail ride probably not worth the extra expense of purchase and upkeep.

as far as short vs long bed, you can get away with a short bed for a bumper pull and for a lot of goosenecks, just have to either get an offset hitch or a gooseneck with a narrower front end 


my current truck is an 08 chevy 2500 w/ diesel and I love it, but I tow daily

so easiest to find a truck or a few trucks and ask...sorry to throw a wrench into things, just my 2 cents


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Sereno said:


> Bolding mine. I fully agree! With most towing package's you get a lot of beefed up stuff that you will want/need.


But only if it's a factory-installed package. If it's aftermarket, most likely all they did was slap a tow bar on it. Not good enough. A factory-installed tow package will give you beefed up brakes (and sometimes trailer brakes), a beefier alternator to handle the extra strain/load on the battery, a heftier cooling system (better coolant capacity and a bigger fan), and the tow bar will usually be bolted and welded to the frame (as opposed to just bolted).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer

You'll hear a lot about makes and models, but the main thing to remember with trucks and hauling is, 'bigger is better'.

You can pull with a half ton but a 3/4 ton is better, and at _least_ a V8 5.4 liter engine. Any smaller, and you'll have to compromise on trailer size. 

Make sure the truck has a towing package, because without a transmission cooler on board you're going to burn up your vehicle very quickly. 

Most newer half ton and bigger trucks come equipped with a tow package, but make sure you get a 4-pin as well as a 7-pin plug. Generally, anything you haul that has lights and brakes is going to have one of those two configurations. My truck has both a 4-pin and 7-pin plug.

You'll need a heavy duty brake box as well, and those don't come standard with even the trucks that have tow packages. You _can_ wire them yourselves, but I've always taken mine to a professional trailer place. If you buy a new truck you could invalidate your warranty by adding anything after market yourself. Best to let the professionals handle it.

Just remember, the bigger the truck the more expensive everything will be. My tires cost $175.00 _each_, and that's just for standard all terrain.

Your best bet is to assess your trailer needs, and then buy a truck based on that. I'd rather have too much truck than not enough, especially when hauling live cargo.


----------



## Fowl Play

I just got a 2002 Chevy Silverado 3/4 HD. I towed with it for the first time last night and I felt absolutely no difference with or without the trailer, even when it was loaded with 2 horses. A truck that is designed from the factory to tow is definitely a big difference from the truck that has a tow package added. My 3/4 suburban had aftermarket tow package, and it is a night and day difference.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

A 1/2 ton with a factory tow package will pull a 2 horse just fine. Bigger is indeed better and so is a diesel , but if you're looking at new trucks, the price can easily climb from $30k to $50k in no time at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger

I started with an F-250 with 5.7 v8. It did okay, but we found ourselves in a spot where we really needed 4 wheel drive.

Now we pull with an F350 crew cab 4x4 dually.....what a world of difference.

If you're going to pull a lot, then get a 1 ton and never look back....the dually really adds stability in the corners and like was said before, you don't know the trailers back there. No more white knuckles!


----------



## RitzieAnn

Currently I have a'94 3/4 ton Dodge 12 valve diesel. It's pretty great. I have an 88 Circle J 4 horse gooseneck. It's a really solid trailer & even when my power got pulled out (wiring got caught on my bumper hitch, oops) I had no problems stopping it. (Was hauling 1 horse at the time)

The last truck was a '95 1/2 ton dodge V8/318 the trailer was a 97 Logan 2 horse slant. It was the warmblood edition, so it was taller & wider. They handled really well together, even before I installed the brake assist in the truck. 

A 1/2 ton truck is plenty if you're sticking with a 2 horse, but make sure you think of trailer weight, horse weight & tack when you check a potential trucks towing capacity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding

I'd stick with a minimum 3/4 ton 4x4 extended or crew cab short or long bed preferably a diesel but an 8.1, v10 etc would be fine too. Think stronger rear end = more stability, bigger brakes = better stopping, bigger motor = pulling power. The 4x4 helps in wet grassy areas etc. It doesn't matter how safe you drive, at one time or another there will be an idiot pulling out in front of you doing 20 mph causing you to hit the brakes......They somehow just don't "see" you.


----------



## franknbeans

I have towed with a Ford Expedition *with the factory installed tow package* for years and love it. I add electronic brakes and sway bars for safety. The new Expeditions have a different engine that is much more efficient, but I am told that it tows AWESOME. I have a friend with a Dodge Aspen-that is awful. I guess the wheelbase is different than the Ford. I will stick with my Fords. Love them and it helps that one son is a Ford tech.


----------



## Bugaboo

It really does depend on your towing needs. I've been looking for a bigger truck, but I don't like domestic trucks so it's a little harder to find a moderately priced foreign truck the way I would like. Trailering is not a huge concern for me so I am in no rush on the truck.

I have a 2-3 horse slant/stock trailer(bumper) that I pull fine with a 2000 RWD 3rd door 4.7 V8 Toyota Tundra. You can feel it with a full load on a steep hill on the back of the truck, but otherwise, for how often I trailer it works lovely.

I'd like to stick with Toyota because I find them more versatile than domestic trucks, though newer trucks from certain companies are getting much better, I still find Toyota to be my preferred maker.

If you want to tow bigger trailers and more horses, like others, I would suggest, at least, a half ton and if you get a fifth wheel hitch for gooseneck trailers, make sure it is a sliding hitch, so it will decrease the chances of having the front end of your trailer in your cab.


----------



## Mingiz

I tow with a F250 Diesel. I have the ext cab short bed. The first thing I did with the LQ is added a SB1 hitch extender.It sets the trailer back 9 inches and I don't have to worry about the trailer catching the cab. I had a F250 with a 5.4L and it did fine on the flat but I did a lot of mountain riding and the 5.4 didn't have enough to pull over the mountains..Both were 4x4's Agood thing to have if you park in fields etc.:wink:


----------



## RitzieAnn

I wish I had taken a picture of where I had to park at a trail confidence building event over the weekend. It was dry, the grass about 6 inches tall. They told me to park facing down hill. I asked the you "do you have a tractor to pull my 2wd out when its time to leave?" He said yes & that it was a solid field so it should be no problem. We did get out with no tractor, but I think only because I had 3 horses & a trailer shoving me downhill. It was really slow getting to the spot in he first place because of traction. If you have the option, get 4x4! Lol. It's embarrassing when you have to have another truck drag your sorry butt out of the field. My husband never thought I needed it, but recently he has finally realized its better to have overkill in a towing rig if you can afford it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz

RitzieAnn said:


> I wish I had taken a picture of where I had to park at a trail confidence building event over the weekend. It was dry, the grass about 6 inches tall. They told me to park facing down hill. I asked the you "do you have a tractor to pull my 2wd out when its time to leave?" He said yes & that it was a solid field so it should be no problem. We did get out with no tractor, but I think only because I had 3 horses & a trailer shoving me downhill. It was really slow getting to the spot in he first place because of traction. If you have the option, get 4x4! Lol. It's embarrassing when you have to have another truck drag your sorry butt out of the field. My husband never thought I needed it, but recently he has finally realized its better to have overkill in a towing rig if you can afford it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


4x4 are good at times.But even a 4x4 will get stuck..Especially if your loaded...So don't feel bad about a tractor pulling you out...:wink: A lot of it is also what type of tread your tires have.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Mingiz said:


> 4x4 are good at times.But even a 4x4 will get stuck..Especially if your loaded...So don't feel bad about a tractor pulling you out...:wink: A lot of it is also what type of tread your tires have.


Yes indeed. In very muddy areas, I actually use snow chains. They work in mud just as well as in snow.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

I have a 3/4ton 4x4 suburban 454 big block 7.4L v8... My only pitfall in it is you have to have a BP trailer; but, it is honestly such a kush ride... I have a big family and if one person goes you're likely to attract everyone else into going out. When hauling my larger 1990 ww 2H BP with large dressing room you can hardly tell it's behind you, especially with the power breaks on the trailer. in one of my older (much smaller) trailers the power breaks went out but, it was so small and light when hauling behind the 3/4 ton you could hardly tell.


----------



## Fowl Play

This weekend I spent 4 hours on the road with my trailer. I have a 3/4 HD Chevy Silverado, and a 3 horse alum. bp. Honestly couldn't feel the trailer at all. Didn't go through any more gas than I would have without the trailer even. Very good set up.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

Does anybody tow or has towed a gooseneck with a F250 4x4 5.4 v8? I'm sure it's not going to be the most fun to pull a 3800# trailer around. (That's unloaded weight). But that's what I got for now. Just looking if anyone has ever done it and what's your expierence with it? My truck pulled a 2h bp just fine but havent tried pulling the GN yet. The trailer we have is a 88' trailer sst westwind. 2h with dressing room. The boyfriend also has a 05 f250 6.0 powerstroke that will probably tow it alot nicer if need be but it's a pain to always have to take his truck to shows if I'm going alone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie

Depends how often and what you need to tow. I tow a little two horse slant adventure trailer (2600lbs) maybe four or five times a year, usually with just my QH and my tack. My little daily driver Tacoma (4x4, factory tow package, 6700lb tow rating) does just fine with that. If I was trailering every other weekend, I would definitely want a bigger truck, but for what I do now, we're well within the 'safe' zone and have never had any issues other than my gas mileage sucking.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

I've pulled an older Shoop 2h BP and other than the crappy gas mileage you didnt even feel her behind the truck. I had my 1200# Qh in there and my mini donkey. My GN is I believe 3800# unloaded. She will at most be used every other weekend or every weekend in the real summer months. My GN is an 88 2h with dressing room.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz

Cowgirls Boots said:


> Does anybody tow or has towed a gooseneck with a F250 4x4 5.4 v8? I'm sure it's not going to be the most fun to pull a 3800# trailer around. (That's unloaded weight). But that's what I got for now. Just looking if anyone has ever done it and what's your expierence with it? My truck pulled a 2h bp just fine but havent tried pulling the GN yet. The trailer we have is a 88' trailer sst westwind. 2h with dressing room. The boyfriend also has a 05 f250 6.0 powerstroke that will probably tow it alot nicer if need be but it's a pain to always have to take his truck to shows if I'm going alone!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had the same truck before I got the diesel. I had a24ft 2h with a DIY LQ in it.( aluminum) Originally was a 3h slant. It pulled the trailer well on the flat and hilly areas.But it was a strain on it for towing mountains. Reason I went with the diesel. On a hard pull the 5.4 would scream and I was more worried about the transmission going out. jmo :wink:


----------



## BigNickMontana

I bet this puppy right here would tow your trailer just fine... 










All kidding aside, Id say decide what brand you like, get a 3/4 ton or better, you will be fine. I personally don't like towing with a half ton because even though they can do it, they tend to have to work pretty hard at it where as with my dually it isn't working hard until you get over 20,000 lbs Gross.


----------



## Joe4d

Mingiz said:


> I had the same truck before I got the diesel. I had a24ft 2h with a DIY LQ in it.( aluminum) Originally was a 3h slant. It pulled the trailer well on the flat and hilly areas.But it was a strain on it for towing mountains. Reason I went with the diesel. On a hard pull the 5.4 would scream and I was more worried about the transmission going out. jmo :wink:


what does the manufacturer say about your specific truck ? There in lies your answer. even then the gear ratio of the rearend can make a difference. You'll need that info as well. Look in the drivers door panel for the axel code, then google that code to get the gear ratio. In your truck could be 3:55, 3:73, or 4:10. 4:10 is best. Then google "ford towing guide" for your year of truck. Your engine and gear will be on a chart, that will tell you the max towing, stay well below that. I'm gonna guess your rig is a max of 8000. anythign up to about 6 will be fine. Just not gonna set any speed records. As the above poster said. 5.4 is kinda guttless. Not to mention it likes to blow exhaust gaskets under load. I put alot of miles on a 5.4 with 3:73 geared F150. pulling a 3800lb gooseneck, was actually perfectly fine other than go through west va.... wish Ida just fixed the above mentioned exhaust gasket. But hey always better to use what you got.


----------

